# Looking for Information on Trailer Specs



## 4MFVT (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the best spot on this forum to post this question, but I couldn't find another category that seemed appropriate, and I am open to suggestion as to where else to post this question.

Anyway, we recently purchased a very nice restored 1974 Russ 2 Horse trailer. I need to register this trailer with my state's DMV but the seller had no info for me other than the make, year, and VIN number. I cannot find any information online of Russ trailers, let alone from 1974. It seems as far as the Internet is concerned, Russ trailers don't exist. Can anyone point me towards some info on this trailer? I am looking for gross weight for starters, but I would really like to find a complete set of specs for the model. I am hoping I can find a way to use the VIN# to track this down.

Thanks for any help or suggestions!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

All my trailers have the weight on them, I believe where the VIN is on all three of them. Look around the trailer first. If you can't find it on it or can't look it up do you have a place around you that has a scale for trucks? It would be a pain but you could use a truck scale to weigh you and the trailer and then either find the weight of your truck and subtract that (and you try and get it without too much stuff in it) or go back with just your truck and weigh again and subtract that


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to go to a truck weighing station and have it weighed then get a slip with the weight on it.


----------



## 4MFVT (Feb 7, 2015)

I guess I forgot to mention that the VIN plate is missing.The person I bought the trailer from told me the VIN plate fell off while they were on the road, but she did have the VIN number. I know that sounds shady, but this person is above board and certainly not dealing in stolen or defective goods. It's a nice trailer, just missing the VIN plate.


----------

